# Pressing Caps Lock Turns My Laptop Off (URGENT)



## kristinb1396 (May 2, 2016)

Hello.
Recently, specifically 04/29/16, my computer started shutting off by itself. At first, I thought it was a problem with the internal fan. So, I bought some compressed air and used that to remove the dust from my fan. When that didn't work, I thought it was a virus. So, I ran tons of virus scans and still came up with nothing. My computer was virus-free. It wasn't until today that I realized my laptop turned off every time I pressed caps lock. I didn't discover it before because I must've pressed it by accident and not realized. Also, my caps lock button used to light up when activated, but now it doesn't light up at all. I think there might be a short in my hardware, but I'd really like someone elses' opinion before I assume the worst. Thank you!
-Kristin


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

programmable hot keys, can be configured on certain keyboards to Shut down Windows 8, such as [_Ctrl_] + [F12].

combinations of keys need to be to be pressed together to create the action.

if sticky keys, has been enabled pressing one assigned key would produce a the shutdown result in a single tap.

see if sticky keys has been inadvertently enabled. 
tap, shiftkey quickly five times to bring up the menu, follow the link to: ease of access centre.

look for... set up sticky keys......
look for "press keyboard shortcuts. remove the check from the box, if a check is in it.

'ease of access' is also in the control panel. if needed to find sticky keys window.


----------



## kristinb1396 (May 2, 2016)

Sticky keys has not been on. The only thing that's checked in the sticky keys setup is:
-lock modifier keys when pressed twice in a row 
-turn off sticky keys when two keys are pressed at once

And I do not think that those checked options have anything to do with turning my computer off. Could there be anything else that's causing it?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

> And I do not think that those checked options have anything to do with turning my computer off. Could there be anything else that's causing it?


its worth swapping with another keyboard to see if the same issue occurs and also to eliminate the keyboard as the culprit for the problem


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

its a laptop so the keyboard would be somewhat hard to come by cheaply and the installation of it.

It sounds like a short, but I would suggest having a technician look into it if you are not comfortable in taking your computer apart to get the keyboard off.


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Bob, and yes it is a Laptop as you *say, but if he could borrow a wireless or a USB keyboard from a friend, then he could test to see if the problem is with his Laptop keyboard. If he can't borrow one, then he could head out to a local computer shop or even Best Buy or Staples, etc. and ask them if he could hook up a keyboard to his laptop, I am sure one of these places could help out.

*And you could be right, it could be a short and this is the way that is not expensive to find out.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

As a workaround you can disable the Caps Lock key with software, such as this free program :- http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/keytweak/

You could also make a new Caps Lock key if you wish, maybe the right-Ctrl key ?

The Led on the Caps Lock key may be shorted which could be causing the power off.
Trying an external keyboard is a good idea to test that, if the external works you can then consider replacing the laptop's own keyboard.

EDIT : not sure if that program will work if the Led is the problem or if it will work in Win 8 but should be worth a try.


----------

